# Leslie M Sullivan and other ex-Anchor Line



## Muskeg Man (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking to get in touch with the above guy if he is still around and reads the board, or if any old shipmates know of him. We were first-trip cadets on the Sidonia in 1964, Glasgow-New York. It's Ian Turner from Argyll. Would also be interested in hearing from other ex-Anchor Line folk.


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Ian I was the R/O on the Sidonia from May 1964 until Aug 1965 so it seems we will have sailed together. Hope you are keeping well and have yourself a great New Year. Robin


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

Ian I was in the Sidonia with Les as a Cadet My Cousin was Bosun Angus MacInnes les is in Brisbane with AMSA about to retire.My email is [email protected] .com


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Muskeg Man,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Enjoy all we have to offer.



Hawkey01


----------



## Les Sullivan (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning Ian

An ex AB from the Sidonia [Neil McInnes / a close friend] contacted me, advising about SN. We both reside in Brisbane. Neil's cousin Angus was the bosun, during that time. As I recall you were seconded to the Circassia with Ron Murray. I next met you on the Elysia into Canada. QQ Have you found my Mum's RN grip [Gladstone bag] Keep well Regards


----------



## Bob L (Jul 13, 2014)

Ian - Interested to note your msg - I remember both yourself and Les Sullivan from the Sidonia - not sure which ships we sailed on - Bob Logan here - I stayed with Anchor Line until 1975 then seconded to Jeddah, Piloting then Dep. Harbour Master before going on to Yemen and Kuwait - rejoined Anchor Line and took over the Linkmoor/ Eucadia and renamed her Sigiriya under Sri Lankpa Flag - overseas for 11years then rejoined Anchor Line as a Director - Operations
Afraid the Company was reduced to LPG Tankers and then sold to Swedes and subsequently Norwegians - I left in 96 and became involved in Maritime Training and Consultancy. What have you been up to since we sailed together ? I am now semi-retired in Edinburgh.
Yours aye,

Bob Logan.


----------



## Muskeg Man (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello, it's Ian's son here replying for him. Thanks for all your messages. My dad isn't great with computers but I've told him about your replies and he's going to get back to you once he's written something down. Bit of an ****-backwards way of doing things but as his typing speed is about two words per minute there's no other way!


----------



## Les Sullivan (Jan 12, 2013)

Gd morning: Tks for the reply. Must admit I was bit tardy getting back to your original message. Migrated from Wales 1983. Ceased full time work marine surveying May 2013. I have completed some survey work in the interim. If we can exchange some details; I can call you on your land line or perhaps start with an e-mail. I intend to visit family in South Wales; this Nov. Keep well Rgds Les


----------



## Les Sullivan (Jan 12, 2013)

Muskeg Man: Ian/son gd morning again. Checking the thread from Neil McInnes, I note that I can list my e-mail. I would be pleased to receive any messages. E-mail address: [email protected] Keep well Rgds Les


----------



## Muskeg Man (Dec 19, 2012)

Neil McInnes said:


> Ian I was in the Sidonia with Les as a Cadet My Cousin was Bosun Angus MacInnes les is in Brisbane with AMSA about to retire.My email is [email protected] .com


(my dad says)

Hello Neil, I don't remember yourself but I do remember your cousin Angus and the Barra man before him who was the bosun. He used to call us "the Home Helps".

(by-the-by my dad is also interested in getting in touch with Rick Croft who was R/O on Severn Bridge, but I don't think that was Anchor Line, that was later)


----------

